# Gepolsterte Unterhose



## mkernbach (5. August 2009)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer Unterhose mit Sitzpolster, da ich kein Bock mehr auf extrem überteuerte lässige Bikeshorts. (Hallo, 100 Euro für scheiss Shorts?!)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit http://www.loeffler.at/de/Produkte/Underwear/Herren/Unterhosen/4294-HR.-RAD-UNTERHOSE oder kann mir ähnliche Produkte empfehlen?

Die Forumssuche hat nur Mist ausgespuckt. Entweder KTWR Unterwäsche owning oder nur schwammiges Zeuch.

Danke.


----------



## rebell74 (5. August 2009)

hab´sch mir auch gerade zugelgt und zwar von Craft (30/St.). Bin sehr zufrieden. Schau mal auf deren HP nach oder im Shop. Ich hab´se beim Stadler gekauft... gab sogar noch´n paar Prozente wegen SSV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (5. August 2009)

Danke für deine Antwort.

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=

Die sinds oder?

Gibt es noch weitere Meinungen?


----------



## rebell74 (5. August 2009)

genau


----------



## trauftaenzer (5. August 2009)

Ich habe mir bei Stadler die Sugoi RC Pro Liner geholt. Sehr gute Verarbeitung und tolles Sitzpolster.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Domme02 (5. August 2009)

http://www.sportscheck.com/is-bin/I...h21331212&ListSize=18&Pfad=&FilterBy=&SortBy=     Die ist auf keinen Fall besser als eine richtige Bibshort aber besser als gar keine.


----------



## bully98 (5. August 2009)

Ich trage hauptsächlich Vaude Unterhosen, bzw eiegntlich nur Vaude.
Bin total begeistert von denen.


----------



## Jocki (5. August 2009)

Ich hab die Craft und die Sugoi. Bei der Craft rutschen bei mir die Beine nach oben und das Polster ist sehr dünn- taugt nur für kurze Touren.

die Sugoi sitzt richtig gut und das Polster ist wesentlich besser.


----------



## Domme02 (5. August 2009)

Du könntest dir natürlich auch einfach eine gescheite Bibshort kaufen. wie zb. die hier: http://www.sportscheck.com/is-bin/I...h21331212&ListSize=18&Pfad=&FilterBy=&SortBy=
Und dann aus optischen Gründen einfach eine lässige Hose drüber ziehen. Dann wird das polster auf keinen Fall verrutschen und du hast dann ein polster was wirklich was taugt.


----------



## Waldschleicher (5. August 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einer Unterhose mit Sitzpolster, da ich kein Bock mehr auf extrem überteuerte lässige Bikeshorts. (Hallo, 100 Euro für scheiss Shorts?!)
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit http://www.loeffler.at/de/Produkte/Underwear/Herren/Unterhosen/4294-HR.-RAD-UNTERHOSE oder kann mir ähnliche Produkte empfehlen?
> 
> ...



Oder etwas wie in meiner Signatur- passend zum Bike.  Die Hose ist aus dickem Material, geht auch ohne U-Hose.


----------



## corsa (5. August 2009)

Bei Tchibo gibt so teil von Zeit zu Zeit. 
Ich bin damit auch zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (5. August 2009)

Danke für Eure Antworten!



Domme02 schrieb:


> Du könntest dir natürlich auch einfach eine gescheite Bibshort kaufen. wie zb. die hier: http://www.sportscheck.com/is-bin/I...h21331212&ListSize=18&Pfad=&FilterBy=&SortBy=
> Und dann aus optischen Gründen einfach eine lässige Hose drüber ziehen. Dann wird das polster auf keinen Fall verrutschen und du hast dann ein polster was wirklich was taugt.



Ich hab ja zich Lycra Höschen zur Verfügung. Ob 3/4, kurz oder lang. Alles vorhanden. Nur wenn ich die unter eine normale Shorts anziehe, wirds ganz schön warm. 

@Waldschleicher
Welche Größe?


----------



## Waldschleicher (5. August 2009)

In Frongreisch nennen sie das Gr. 46, hierzulande ist es eine L. Für die 45 ein sehr schönes Teil. Hergestellt werden die LP Klamotten übrigens von Lafuma.


----------



## mkernbach (5. August 2009)

Leider zu groß.  Muss ich Papa Midnight mal anhauen wann er das nächste mal LP Klamotten bestellt. Sind echt schick!


----------



## manne (5. August 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Ich hab ja zich Lycra Höschen zur Verfügung. Ob 3/4, kurz oder lang. Alles vorhanden. Nur wenn ich die unter eine normale Shorts anziehe, wirds ganz schön warm.



Ist aber funktionell die beste Lösung, zu der ich nach diversen Unterhosen von billigst (TCM) bis hochwertig (PI 3D Race Liner) zurückgekehrt bin. In Aktion und bei Fahrtwind macht sich die evtl. höhere Temperatur m.M. eh kaum bemerkbar.

Genaugenommen fand ich beim Tragekomfort umso kürzer umso unangenehmer, da es entweder die Oberschenkel stark einschnürt (und teilweise am Sattel reibt), oder wenn lockerer ein vernünftiges Polster (nicht so eine schmale "Binde") nicht vernünftig halten kann.

Haltbarkeit war bei den Stoffen auch unter aller Sau, insbesondere der PI mit Netzstruktur (Garantie-Tausch gegen neueres Modell mit geändertem Gewebe - hat auch nicht viel länger gehalten).
Die Belastung an den Nähten zum Polster (und Reibung an der Hose darüber) ist wohl einfach zu hoch für solch leichte, luftige Stoffe.


----------



## mkernbach (6. August 2009)

Ich glaub ich trag vorläufig erstmal meine 3/4 Lycra drunter. 

Wird ja langsam wieder kälter. Zur nächsten Saison teste ich dann mal die Unterhöschen.

Danke für alle Antworten!


----------

